
Ask HN: How come NH, MI, and AZ haven't been “called” yet? - jrs235
I keep checking the outcome on various sites and no one is updating NH, MI, and AZ to being called. Why?
======
jrs235
And this is why I was inquiring!

[http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-
electio...](http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-election-
tie-519696?rx=us)

